# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Atrosphere Mini

## Daniel

Nombre: Atrosphere Mini

Se pude comprar en: www.tiendamagia.com

Precio: 7.99 €

Creador: ?

Examinable: No, como todas las bolas flotantes

Dificultad: Nada mas abrir la caja lo ejecute, pero como siempre hay que ensayar, esto no es la "purga benito"

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 8. Muy Bueno. Buen producto en el cual invertir tu dinero. 


Efecto Bola que flota con pañuelo transparente

Comentarios Un efecto buenisimo, yo lo llamaría " La bola zombie 2 " claro, sólo son opiniones mias. La bola flota haciendo circunferencias. Muy bonito el efecto, ya que al ser el pañuelo transparente, no cabe la idea en el espectador del gimmick.

----------


## jido

Hola Daniel.
Me ha intersado mucho tu comentario. Hace poco adquirí la bola zoombie y es imejorable. Ahunque exije mucha práctica. Hace un mes que estoy practicando a mis ratos libres y ahun no me considero preparado para exibirlo.

¿Este efecto que comentas también presenta mucha dificultad?
¿Y permite tantos movimientos como la bola zoombie?

Muchas gracias, pues seguramente lo querré adquirir!

Que seas feliz!

----------


## Daniel

Bueno amigo, siento desilusionarte, pero por lo de los movimientos, son escasos, mas bien sólo hace circunferencias que pueden verse a través del pañuelo, quizá algún salto para que pase delante, un par de circunferencias y otra vez salto hacia atrás. Lo he probado delante del espejo y no se ve el secreto. Tambien está nuestra imaginación y quiza ensayando le saqué más jugo, recuerda que acabo de adquirirla. Dificultad, casi nula por no decir nula. Ideal para empezar a hacer volar bolas! jeje

Venga un abrazo! 

Salud!!!

----------


## jido

Muchas gracias Daniel.
Pues sin duda y viendo tu explicación no tardaré en adquirirlo. Creo que puede ser un buen comienzo antes de poner en escena la bola zoombie.
Que seas feliz !

----------


## Daniel

Ah! una cosilla Jido, que se me habia olvidado! si tienes la bola zombie, te recomiendo sobradamente que adquieras el libro: "La bola Zombie, una nueva dimension" de Antonio Ferragut de la editorial CYMYS Barcelona, sin duda una obra maestra sobre la bola Zombie!

----------


## jido

Gracias Daniel!!
Mira por donde estaba buscando algun video o algun dvd para realizar varias rutinas y me has dado la solución. Muchas gracias !
buf.... fe echo la bola (en mi opinión) es uno de los mayores logros de la magia!
He buscado en tiendamagia y disponen del libro... o sea que irá hacia la saca... je je...
Muchas gracias Daniel por tu aportación y epsero poderte ayudar yo en otra ocasión y a todos los compañeros.

Un saludo y que seas feliz !

----------


## Mr Poza

La bola zombie mini la ha provado alguien :Confused:   es por si podria decir que tal esta.
Salud

----------


## jido

Yo no la he probado, pero por lo que me han contado por ahí produce algunos de los mismos efectos que la bola zoombie normal. Pero no se si presnta la misma dificultad o no.

----------


## Daniel

Yo la tengo, es parecida, pero con un gimmick diferente (claro esta) y se realiza detrás de una carta normalmente en lugar de un pañuelo ( o un pañuelo más pequeño ) la verdad es que conociendo la normal, la pequeña me decepciono un poco, pero no está mal tampoco, simplemente me esperaba mas.

Salud!!!

----------


## Daniel

Yo la tengo, es parecida, pero con un gimmick diferente (claro esta) y se realiza detrás de una carta normalmente en lugar de un pañuelo ( o un pañuelo más pequeño ) la verdad es que conociendo la normal, la pequeña me decepciono un poco, pero no está mal tampoco, simplemente me esperaba mas.

Salud!!!

----------


## Neither

He adquirido este efecto hace poco y si es verdad que en pocos minutos se puede efectuar una buena rutina. Muy bueno.

Un Saludo

----------


## Mr Poza

Yo lo que queria saber es di la bola realmente parece que flota o canta a algo sujetandola :Confused:   porque si lo haces cn una carta en lugar d cn un pañuelo solo se ve x arriba. 
Ahora estoy deborandome el libro de Antonio ferragut y la verdad es que no tiene desperdicio, la de pases que se pueden hacer con la bola y lo mas importante es q no canta a palo  :Wink:

----------


## MrKhaki

Ciertamente estoy con Pablo: Atrosphere es muy buen juego. En las instrucciones enseñan algun pase más que los simples círculos (cogiendo el pañuelo a una mano, por ejemplo). Lo poco que lo he mirado delante del espejo... me ha ilusionado incluso a mí. Más limitada que la bola zombie, vale, pero por apenas 8 euros de "ná" tienes un efecto bueno para poder hacer en escena.

Solo una consideración.... se debe hacer acompañado de música, y practicar muuuucho muuuuucho los movimientos (huelga decir esto en magia, pero en fin)... la presentación en este juego lo es prácticamente todo, y la técnica, aunque casi nula, es conveniente también tenerla bien dominada. Yo ahora estoy a ver como hago el inicio... como empiezo con la bola en la mano y que empiece a flotar.. o sacarla de una caja, o de donde sea.... pero a ver como me lo preparo  :Smile1:  Ciertamente es un juego indispensable en toda maleta de mago.

¡¡Nos vemos!!.. si no desaparecemos

----------


## nAcHo99

Hola, el "Atrosphere Mini" tiene mucha dificultad para la ejecucion??

Nacho

----------


## Mago Habibi

No, pero como todo tienes que practicar para que la bola flote con naturalidad. Yo la compre hace unos días.  :P 

Es como la bola zombie, cualquiera puede ejecutarlo y hacer que la bola flote bajo el pañuelo pero todo tiene que parecer suave y limpio y por supuesto con una buena rutina.

Por cierto tambien te recomiendo el libro de Antonio ferragut "La bola zombie. Una nueva dimensión" y apliques la modificacion al gimmick de tu bola zombie.

La rutina del Atrosphere Mini es mucho más limitada que la de la Bola Zombie por lo que te recomiendo ésta última pero, de todas formas, por el precio del Atrosphere Mini yo que tu también la cogeria.  :mrgreen:

----------


## nAcHo99

Muchas gracias Mago Habibi

----------


## carmen

como se pronuncia Atrosphere Mini?
lo pregunto porque me la quiero comprar, y para no pronunciar algo que ni el vendedor me entienda   :D

----------


## Mago Habibi

El nombre real es ASTROSPHERE - MINI

Se pronuncia "Astrosfer - Mini" más o menos.   :Wink:  

De todas formas si lo pides por el nombre tal y como se escribe van a saber cual es.

saludos

----------


## carmen

se puede utilizar en un sitio abierto o tiene que ser cerrado y con poca luz?

----------


## MrKhaki

Mejor en escenario o salon, donde no solo puedas salvar algunos ángulos (no tiene mucha restrinción en esto), pero sí que el público esté a una distancia prudencial (salvando 2 metros y con iluminación artificial no creo que haya especial problema)

----------


## magoivan

yo la tengo  :117:  si os gusta la magia de cerca la astrosphere os ira vien pero si te gusta la magia de escenaro la bola zombie sin duda.

----------


## powerchisper

A mi lo que me gustaría saber sobre este efecto es si da problemas a la hora de cargar o descargar algo ( quiero decir que si canta al cogerlo o al soltarlo )

Yo tengo una bola zombie que hice yo mismo pero pesa mucho ( nunca he visto el gimmick de la que venden ni se de que material es )

He ideado una forma curiosa de deshacerme de ella al acabar , pero me falta práctica para exhibirlo.

Supongo que el gimmick del astrosphere este no tiene nada que ver , lo vi en uno de esos videos demostrativos y no me vino la luz. Sin embargo , cuandi vi hacer la zombie a un tipo un poco torpe , supe en seguida el principio.

Gracias

----------

